# Harry Elkes on the Iver Johnson Racing Bike, 1902



## Handyman (Mar 24, 2020)

This image of Harry Elkes on what appears to be a 1902 Iver Johnson Racing Bike, has always intrigued me.  I’ve never really seen an early IJ Racer with any script on the down tube, yet this one clearly is labeled with the script “Iver Johnson Racer”.  I do wonder if this script was something done exclusively for/by Harry Elkes, or if the Iver Johnson Company itself applied the script to all its early racers………..No sample has ever turned up to date that I’m aware of…


----------



## kccomet (Mar 24, 2020)

looks like a stayer or pacing bike, smaller front wheel, straight forks. which is what elkes was famous for


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 1, 2020)

Boy does that position look uncomfortable


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 5, 2021)

Harry Elkes rode for "Orient Waltham" 1898 & '99 on a 1:30 Model.  In 1900 went to "Iver Johnson" where he rode with them until his death.


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 19, 2021)

*I have an interesting program from the Charles River Park in 1902 where Harry Elkes was killed and it shows him on his old Orient 1:30

I have seen this before where the printer doesn't have an up to date photo of a racer so they use an old stock photo.  Harry Elkes departed
Orient late in 1900 to ride with Iver Johnson.*


----------

